

The World's New Numbers (2009) - jessekeys
http://www.wilsonquarterly.com/article.cfm?aid=1408

======
lutusp
> Defying predictions of demographic decline, northern Europeans have started
> having more babies. Britain and France are now projecting steady population
> growth through the middle of the century. In North America, the trends are
> similar. In 2050, according to United Nations projections, it is possible
> that nearly as many babies will be born in the United States as in China.

For a supposedly intelligent species, this is terribly depressing news. The
common-sense prediction of a centerpiece of the biological sciences, the
Logistic Function, apparently will be postponed until the human suffering
level is high enough to make it unavoidable:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logistic_function>

